# Tie rod toe settings/adjustments



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Replacing a tie rod bar (bent) and was just wondering if there are specs avaialble besides the OEM for larger tires, lifts, etc...

Like in a car/truck, when you lift or lower, your toe settings change and should be similar on the machine.

Or do you just leave them at factory because tire wear is not an issue and the handling won't change much.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. I would just align the front tires and not worry about anything else. I honestly don't think that you can make adjustments like cars.


----------



## alaskanmoosehunter (Jan 13, 2009)

What.....? I can't remember what the topic is about. Too busy staring at your avatar.:smileeek:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Got my new tie rods on and measured as manual but still looks like my front wheels are toed out way too far.

Can someone measure from lock nut to lock nut or from tie rod to tie rod on a 2006 650i and let me know what they get.

I'm 11 1/4" from the end of inner tie rod to end of outer tie rod.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Just find the center point of the front and rear of the front tires and pull a measureing tape from the center points and adjust untill you have got the same distance on the front and rear. That is how I do it and it has worked fine for me.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Just find the center point of the front and rear of the front tires and pull a measureing tape from the center points and adjust untill you have got the same distance on the front and rear. That is how I do it and it has worked fine for me.


 thats what i did after i broke two more. Just make sure its right!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

That is how I done mine after I hit a tree in WV thanksgiving day weekend and also done to my wifes and it worked fine, and havn't had any problems with the toe in and toe out since.


----------

